# North Of Britain



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone going to Black, Red Self & Tortoiseshell Cat Club,Tortie & White & Bicolour Cat Club/ North of Britain Long Hair & Semi LH Cat Club tomorrow?

will be there with one of the mogs and a stall full of Christmas gifts and goodies for humans and cats alike 

some and say Hi if you're around


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Judging HPs and showing peds, well, 1 ped now as the one that IS going, so far, has clocked the one that WAS going so she has a bald patch over one eye :-( So 2 entered, down to one now


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

got nothing now till the notts/derby show.. giving the cats a rest.

good luck to all thats going.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Scrub that, just judging now :-( having nobbled Tifffany, Murphy is not going now either as I just cannot get his coat right, it is knotting within minutes of combing so not going through the indignity of another poor grooming comment :-( His coat is a nightmare at the best of times but this time I have been working on it for ages and ages, but to no avail. Oh well, now August since I last showed a pedigree, better luck in Jan I hope. Thank goodness for the HPs lol.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i know the feeling... our selkirk variant is a nightmare....her coat is sooo thick


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

One of my Selkirks has such a thick coat he has never been shown in full coat. I strip his undercoat all year round - because he has such a thick coat the stuff that is left is same as a normal one!!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

well I shouldn't have gone - Jiff got super stressed at a friend coming to visit the night before the show - came at 11pm and left 5am, subtle 'go away' hint were not working! even full on "I need to go to bed" didn't work she just said she'd finish up my sewing for me! no way I was leaving her unsupervised so I stayed up all night too (needed the extra stock for the stall so was planning on stayin up part of it anyway)

But poor Jiffy was so upset and stressed that at the show she just wanted to hide - although a bit skitty at home I didn't realise she was *that* stressed or I would have left her behind

Was a bit of a laugh when they accidently made her a Grand Master Cat (at her 2nd/3rd Shows lol) but that was fixed

We're giving her one more outing with the friend being banned from our house at least 2 days before hand  but if she has gone off the idea then will retire her from showing


----------



## Fionabroadbent (Dec 17, 2011)

I adopted my kitten, she was given up for adoption as she is a Red Self can someone tell me exactly what this means please ? I can't find much information on the Internet.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It just means that she is a ginger - red being the posh word for it - I doubt she was given up for being the wrong colour - it's just a description of her. Is she a pedigree? Self ,means that she is that colour only not a smoke or a silver, or pointed but a solid red (even though she will have tabby markings)


----------



## Fionabroadbent (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you, google was a bit confusing. Yes she is a pedigree - got papers and everything


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

what breed is she?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

She is BSH

Apologies for the name change.


----------

